# Mad monster Phoenix June 28 -June 30 th



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Any forum members going


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

I've been to the Mad Monster Party in Charlotte, NC a few times. A lot of fun, but I've been out of town the last couple of times it came.

I saw the advertisement for this years, and it looked like they've REALLY cut down on the number of celebrities attending. Kind of a shame.

But, have a good time if you go!


----------

